# Central Machinry Dovetail machine



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have one of these HF has it on sale and I was thinking about picking one up the model number is 34102. Any input would be thankful.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well no replies that telling me what my decision will be. Afraid I'd be getting what I would pay for. Anyone have recomedations on a have decently priced dovetail machine. And I would like to know what kind of luck you had with your model. Thanks


----------



## eagle1 (Sep 25, 2004)

*HF dovetail*

Hello,
I have one of these it works, with a little trial & error I think it works
just like it should


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

eagle1 said:


> Hello,
> I have one of these it works, with a little trial & error I think it works
> just like it should


Thanks for the info that's what I've been hearing I think I'll try to get to the store and get a better look at it heard that there are 2 different ones one with plastic and one with metal templates. And welcom eagle1 to the routerforums.


----------



## All Thumbs (May 21, 2005)

does anyone have a picture of this fixture


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> does anyone have a picture of this fixture


All Thumbs they have the picture in there flyer but it can't tell if it has the metal or plastic templates. Good to have you here All Thumbs.


----------



## All Thumbs (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Glann; I sent for a catalog, I have a Crestline, and these look very similar, but will only do half blind, The dimensions may be such that thr Rockler through template can be adapted to it like I did to my Crestline and it really works great.I'm still working on the jig I am making to use a fixture similar to the incra guide bar, and you can do through dovetails in three cuts without the use of the templates. ref;www.woodshopdemos.com/incra4.htm.
catch ya'll later
Frank


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I just picked that one up about a week ago -- haven't had time to do much with it yet though. (Templates are metal). Instructions leave a lot to be desired, but there is another document for a virtually identical jig that I'll get the link to for you later.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Frank and Stan for the info I'm going to get this week. Wanted metal because. So I'll take my time with it.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is the link... it is for the WoodStock International dovetail jig, but the jigs are virtually identical..
http://www.woodstockint.com/dovetail.aspx
The manual is downloadable from the link above.

The Harbor Freight jig comes with the 1/2" template for the sale price. Additional templates (9/16", 7/16" and 1/2") are available for $9.99 each.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

All Thumbs said:


> does anyone have a picture of this fixture


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=34102http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search
Above is a link to the item in question.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Stan that's the one. I'm glad I didn't buy it when I first saw it. It's even cheaper. I'll order it this week. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Stan that's the one. I'm glad I didn't buy it when I first saw it. It's even cheaper. I'll order it this week. Thanks for the link.


 Don't ya just love it when a plan comes together......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Stan thanks again just ordered it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Stan and Frank should be getting that baby today. I'll keep you both informed on what I think of it. I'm like a kid on chrismas day. I huge kid.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*Finally got it*

I finally got the blasted thing today after waiting 12 days for it it's finally here. Looks great I'll have to do some practicing before I get into it. The bad news is I need another work bench to mount it  . I was planning on one anyway. Stan that is a spitting image from your link in fact even the boxes are idental. I'll probably hold off on getting them other templates for awhile until I get the hang of this one.  Thanks to all that helped me make my decision on this. Don't worry I'll have a whole lot more questions about how to use and keep my fingers and saness.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Glenmore,
I've had one of these HF dovetail jigs for a couple of years, but have never used it. I got it in a trade for an old junk van. 
I have all 3 metal templates with it and all of them look & feel like they have a sandblasted finish. Is your template rough, like a sand blasted finish?
I thought I'd sand them smooth before I used them. I wasn't sure what the roughness would do to my router baseplate.
By the way, if you want to make it into a portable jig, just attatch a couple of intersecting boards about 12" for the vertical & 24" for the horizonal as a substitute for a bench top. Then you can just clamp it to a bench top when in use, then remove it afterward. But don't let this stop you from building the other bench you want.
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Tried mine out the other day, didn't have time to adjust the bit height for a better fit -- but looks like the jig itself will work just fine. The only modification that I can foresee for the jig is the addition of a router base stabilization bar to help keep the router base from tipping. (Haven't looked close to see how that could be done yet, but shouldn't be too terribly hard).


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Chuck I mounted mine onto a 2x8 just long enough to clamp it to the bench that I finally got done after 2years. Made myself one of them colaspable benchs had the old tablesaw blocking it. Got a new tablesaw that is colasable to now stowed that into a corner and did up the bench. My template that I got with mine is nice and smooth. 

Stan what size router are you using? I didn't try it yet but figured my 690pc shouldn't have a problem or will it. I think I'll take it for a spin today and get back to you all on how I fared. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Stan what size router are you using? I didn't try it yet but figured my 690pc shouldn't have a problem or will it. I think I'll take it for a spin today and get back to you all on how I fared.


Using a PC690 here also.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

go to Harbor Freight.com they have it. It works and is cheap. 12" Dovetail joint fixture Model 34102.... Made in China


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Trap that is the one that I order and got even cheaper for waiting a week paid 29.95 for it. Already have it mounted to a 2x8 so I can clamp it to the bench when I'm using it. Going to try it out soon I hope. I'm laid up again with the leg problem again. Better days are coming I hope.


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

i had a used one that had the plastic fingers and someone had bad bits and got the fingers hot enough to melt and i could not use it. sold it in a yard sale


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope I lucked out I have the one with the metal fingers. So I'll have to look out for the shrapnel. hahahaha I think I'll be happy with it once I get to using it.


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

Make sure that you use bits with barrons i had one that was used when i bought it and who ever used it thay didnt use a barron bit and melted the timplate.


----------



## paslou (Nov 25, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Well no replies that telling me what my decision will be. Afraid I'd be getting what I would pay for. Anyone have recomedations on a have decently priced dovetail machine. And I would like to know what kind of luck you had with your model. Thanks


yep....so far I am thrilled with the Rockler dovetail jig.. the instructions were complete and there was no learing curve. previously I had a craftsman one but this one beat it out of the ball park. it makes excellent half-blinds.


----------

